# Period Sex



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

It's selfish if someone can't respect that pain exists for a reason and and his partner's pleasure (and safety, for that matter!), but anal sex really shouldn't be painful with enough lubrication.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

So should fingering, but you wouldn't believe how many people can't even think of wetting their dry, crusty fingers, chopping nails, washing hands, etc. before they do so and even then when prod away like they're trying to bust through the top of a box of tissues or the plastic wrap around a package of toilet paper rolls. If it's not going in right away and easily, YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG! :angry:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Nomenclature said:


> It's selfish if someone can't respect that pain exists for a reason and and his partner's pleasure (and safety, for that matter!), but anal sex really shouldn't be painful with enough lubrication.


Lol the sphincter ani externus and sphincter ani internus are meant to shove things out, not to let things in... I sure don't want anyone to experiment on me. Lol I don't care how much lube is used! :happy: If someone's into it cool, but not that's cool too.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

SuPERNaUT said:


> So should fingering, but you wouldn't believe how many people can't even think of wetting their dry, crusty fingers, chopping nails, washing hands, etc. before they do so and even then when prod away like they're trying to bust through the top of a box of tissues or the plastic wrap around a package of toilet paper rolls. If it's not going in right away and easily, YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG! :angry:


Hahahaha, yeah. *cringe* Or when they think that just spit is always going to be enough. :S


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> Hahahaha, yeah. *cringe* Or when they think that just spit is always going to be enough. :S


Oh good I'm not the only one then :laughing: Yeah that's pretty bad too :crazy:


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> So should fingering, but you wouldn't believe how many people can't even think of wetting their dry, crusty fingers, chopping nails, washing hands, etc. before they do so and even then when prod away like they're trying to bust through the top of a box of tissues or the plastic wrap around a package of toilet paper rolls. If it's not going in right away and easily, YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG! :angry:


Oh. My. That made me shudder. Jesus christ.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you guys ever been blamed for it yourselves like there was something wrong with you when they couldn't? :crazy: *face palm!*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't say for sure if I would or wouldn't have period sex...it's great if a partner has no qualms. I don't know if I could handle seeing all the blood, especially mine. The mess would also bother me :frustrating: But to stick with my principles, I'll try it a few times. As for anal, back to my principles!!! And as for pegging, see "My Principles" section, all of them.

Orgasm helps with menstrual pain and also causes more blood to be pushed out.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I seriously thought I was imagining things when I noticed it helped with just making the whole period a lot more tolerable and get done with quicker.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been in the bathroom after... things... period blood is nasty. If it were like regular blood I don't think it would be much of an issue.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

It doesn't bother me if it doesn't bother her.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Period sex... Once I get used to regular sex I'll try it out.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

It doesn't bother me,as long as there is a towel underneath or we do it in the shower.My almost ex husband had a kind of fetish about having sex on my period.
I like anal sex too,but it took me a while to warm up to it.Again my husband had a fetish for my rear and begged me until i agreed.I actually discovered that i liked the more intense orgasms and the attention given to that part of me.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> I like anal sex too,but it took me a while to warm up to it.Again my husband had a fetish for my rear and begged me until i agreed.


Hahaha. Isn't that always the way though? Many come knockin' round the back door after about a year into the relationship. :crazy:


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

It took alot longer than a year pink.The only reason i agreed was to stop him nagging.And besides he actually said he thought i had a very sexy f**kable arse,so my ego was inflated somewhat,ha ha.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm going to admit feeling let down, I thought I'd stumbled upon a chance opportunity to read about sexual acts set to certain 'periods' as in historically speaking. Would have been a nicely timed unexpectedness.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Period sex is wonderful. It gets rid of cramps, and is amazingly sensual. Of course I don't have sex with men any longer, and the last one I did lost his composurewhen he realized that I was having my period. The women I have been with have no problem with it unless I am uptight. 

Anal sex, however, is a complete turnoff to me. It may be because I had a very traumatic experience with it one time. I was hurt quite badly and never ever want to repete the experience as long as I live. No back door loving for me.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SadLuckDame said:


> I'm going to admit feeling let down, I thought I'd stumbled upon a chance opportunity to read about sexual acts set to certain 'periods' as in historically speaking. Would have been a nicely timed unexpectedness.


Just not any from the period 1837-1901. Unless you use a lot of euphemisms.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm curious what positions were favored, and I'm sure there is perhaps some interesting moments with powered wigs, bosoms and bows, all those trimmings, all those wrappings, whipped shaving cream brushes or strapped something or others. For some reason I think sex mayhaps was sexy in 1920s to 1940s.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Period sex is fine. I am more horny the the week prior and the first couple of days. I like how it makes me feel fresh and clean afterwards. It cleans out all the clots and thins my blood again. It is annoying however, to have to get a towel and stay on it the entire time. I don't like sex in the shower because I don't like sex with water around. It washes away my natural lube and then I get uncomfortable which makes me not horny anymore and then I don't make anymore lube and we have to stop because it gets painfull. Also, it is risky. Someone might slip and get hurt and for some reason that and the lube thing is all I can think about during shower sex. 

Anal is another monster all together. You won't get ecoli from menstral or vaginal fluid but you can get it from the colen because that is where it resides naturally. Different bacterias live normally in different parts of the body. Certain ones in the upper intestine, others on the skin, and others in the lower intestine. Many of the bacteria that normally flurish and grow in the lower intestine will make you sick if they get into another part of your body. Or at least that is what I have read and been told by doctors and biology students. Anal is very painful if not thoroughly lubed. I have done it a couple of times and I do like the way it feels when done right but I haven't bothered with taking all the risks and going through the hole ordeal of it in many many years. I won't miss it if I never do it again.


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 14, 2009)

It's never stopped me or whoever I've been with, nothing a garbage bag layered between two dark towels couldn't fix (prevent). Always wash accidents with cold cold water btw so it doesn't set, but you knew that. Ugh I don't usually share this much but... will do oral as well, the trick is to go at it from the top.. not head on.


----------



## Shield of Light (Aug 28, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> So for those of you who don't like to have it during menses, do you just continue your pill and avoid the sugar pills? Especially if you're in a long distance relationship and have to time it right? I have a lot of girlfriends who do that. They also do it due to opera performances.


Your friends are in operas?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Shield of Light said:


> Your friends are in operas?


Lol. Yes. Are yours?


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have period sex. My husband and I used to but for some reason I always felt ashamed about the mess. So we stopped. And it's been years now.

I do have a higher sex drive while menstrating so sometimes I will masterbate if I need to.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Tootsie said:


> I don't have period sex. My husband and I used to but for some reason I always felt ashamed about the mess. So we stopped. And it's been years now.
> 
> I do have a higher sex drive while menstrating so sometimes I will masterbate if I need to.


My ex had the opposite when she was menstruating, but one time I did actually get her in the mood and I gave her a clitoris orgasm, then she was mad at me for making her horny on her period. LOL....


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hokahey said:


> My ex had the opposite when she was menstruating, but one time I did actually get her in the mood and I gave her a clitoris orgasm, then she was mad at me for making her horny on her period. LOL....


I am so glad you are no longer with her.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I really don't understand why anyone would think its gross. Its only blood. Blood doesn't bother me in the slightest. I once dated someone who was actually really turned on by blood, and he rubbed mine all over himself. Not something that I would have thought of - but I found it interesting. And he seemed to be enjoying himself.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> My ex had the opposite when she was menstruating, but one time I did actually get her in the mood and I gave her a clitoris orgasm, then she was mad at me for making her horny on her period. LOL....


Was she dropped on her head as a baby? That's the dumbest reason to get mad.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I really don't understand why anyone would think its gross. Its only blood. Blood doesn't bother me in the slightest. I once dated someone who was actually really turned on by blood, and he rubbed mine all over himself. Not something that I would have thought of - but I found it interesting. And he seemed to be enjoying himself.


I agree. My ex husband used to call himself a "vampire".


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I really don't understand why anyone would think its gross. Its only blood. Blood doesn't bother me in the slightest. I once dated someone who was actually really turned on by blood, and he rubbed mine all over himself. Not something that I would have thought of - but I found it interesting. And he seemed to be enjoying himself.


That's something I feel like I would want to experience from a partner...just for the sake of it. Can't say I'd be turned on, but I just might laugh.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Was she dropped on her head as a baby? That's the dumbest reason to get mad.


Haha, well I don't mean like a literal "mad". But upset because she was on her period and wanted sex. Guess I should have worded that better. sorry.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

I would find it more "messy" than "gross" honestly.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I really don't understand why anyone would think its gross. Its only blood. Blood doesn't bother me in the slightest. I once dated someone who was actually really turned on by blood, and he rubbed mine all over himself. Not something that I would have thought of - but I found it interesting. And he seemed to be enjoying himself.


Lol, yeah, I have known a few guys in my life time who had quite the fetish for it. None I have dated though. I think it would be nice though to have a guy fetishing over somthing about me. Although, there was this one bf that had somewhat of a fetish over the way I tasted (not period) and that was really nice.


----------



## Codger (Aug 7, 2010)

Victorian sex


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I really don't understand why anyone would think its gross. Its only blood. Blood doesn't bother me in the slightest. I once dated someone who was actually really turned on by blood, and he rubbed mine all over himself. Not something that I would have thought of - but I found it interesting. And he seemed to be enjoying himself.


I think that is very hot, and intimate. 

Some people are frightened by the blood/disease thing, and that is what they think about when they see blood. I would not fear exchanging anything with a partner I was fluid bonded with.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Red wings are for winners.


----------



## Kimmery (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't mind it most of the time, as long as it's not during the heaviest part of my period. My significant other and I always lay something down like a towel, and I actually really think it helps my cramps, I'm sure it has something to do with the way your muscles relax after orgasm.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeaaa... Noo... None of the above.... I would rather get oral and give her a iou.scratch that I'd rather wait. I don't mind blood im a volunteer emt but if it comes out something you play with its kinda a turn off...sorry i have wierd trains of thoughts....


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Period sex vs. anal sex? Can't we have both?  I like both.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cruciferae said:


> Period sex vs. anal sex? Can't we have both?  I like both.


I suppose you could, if you and your partner wanted both. This is just a thread on the Internet, it's not like you have to make a choice and stick with it.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm for it!


----------



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

It is fine. Not much more mess than when she's on the pill and has you dripping out of her.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Meh... period sex happens. It's messy, that's why there are towels. And showers. I guess it depends on my mood though, sometimes i'll be insanely horny while on my period, and other times I'll want to seriously injure anyone who even thinks to touch me. Who ever brought up anal while on a period deserves a high five, that's equally as erotic.


----------



## Intense (Mar 15, 2011)

I like anal sex and period sex doesn't really bother me if the flow is light.

If there is heavy flow then I don't really like it. Too messy. Not so bad in the shower though.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I like it messy, saliva and supernatural vag flow for the win, but I don't care for blood. I'll fuck her regardless of her period though, unless she's uncomfortable with it. I know I'm not uncomfortable with it unless she is, or if she's planning to fuck up my furniture.

If she's going to mess up the place we might as well move it into the bathroom. She can drip all over the floor in there for all I care. I don't pay attention to this shit. Put the mood on hold to get some towels just doesn't make sense unless it's already been made ready. If she doesn't have it ready, tells me to wait and run off to get some towels in another room, I might as well follow her to wherever she's going and fuck her there. And if period sex bothers her, we'll do anal instead. Simple fix.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

I have period sex every month. It does not bother me. I've never had anal sex. My wife does not want it and I am really not interested in getting shit all over my penis.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

fievre said:


> versus... anal sex.
> 
> Recently my bf and I were fooling around one morning and apparently I'd started my period that night without realizing it (it was a week early so I wasn't expecting it). When we saw the blood on his hand, I apologized and he waved it off, but suggested I clean up, and that was pretty much that. I didn't press the issue, but I was a bit surprised it bothered him enough to stop everything. Especially since he seems keen to develop the role of anal sex/play in our relationship.
> 
> Maybe they're not even comparable, but what do you all (particularly the guys) think of period sex by itself, and compared to anal sex/play in regard to cleanliness, etc. and attractiveness an activity?


Sure, just put down a towel and good to go! I'll even go down on her at that time, just more careful about it. It's perfectly natural.

As for anal, I'm personally not into it. Never tried, have no interest.


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

So period anal sex.

Maybe this is a silly question, but do you leave the tampon in or take it out? I left it in last time and he said he could feel it inside, though he said it didn't bother him.


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

In my last relationship I had no issues with enganging sexual relations while on my period. He did not mind and me neither.


Calvaire said:


> Personally I've had sex on my period and for some reason I think it feels better sometimes,although
> I would never have sex on it when it was heavier only when it was lighter and not AS messy.
> I have no problem with it but obviously it has to be with someone who i'm comfortable with and is comfortable with
> it.
> ...


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

fievre said:


> So period anal sex.
> 
> Maybe this is a silly question, but do you leave the tampon in or take it out? I left it in last time and he said he could feel it inside, though he said it didn't bother him.


I take it out. Didn't it kind hurt or feel unplesent in some way for at least one of you? I don't think it would help keep the blood from coming out anyway when you are doing it since the tampon is to the side and small while his penis is moving everything around.


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

No, I didn't really notice it at all, and after he mentioned noticing it he said he just wasn't expecting to feel it. But I'll probably take it out next time.


----------



## Lauren Wolfe (Jun 23, 2011)

Umm...I don't know about period sex. Blood during sex isn't sexy to me. And I'm okay with anal as long as it doesn't switch to vaginal afterwards. BV isn't fun.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm down for both. I'm not going to just up and stop my sex life because my period starts.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Eerie said:


> I'm down for both. I'm not going to just up and stop my sex life because my period starts.


Well it doesn't have to stop. There's other things that you can do. :wink:


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

So, what you're asking here, comes down to: Do men prefer to have blood, or poop on their penis?

To answer you question, period, and anal sex both kind of weird me out, which isn't to say I wouldn't "experiement", it's just kind of an odd thought, and I'd rather not, at the moment.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had period sex and anal sex. Given the choice, I'd take the former over the latter. Cleanliness hasn't been an issue. I just put down a towel for the former, and of course wash after for the latter.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Who _doesn't_ like a good Bloody Mary?


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

I'm a girl and period sex frankly grosses me out a bit. However, I'm frequently in the mood when on my period. Luckily, neither of my sex partners has minded. Really it depends mostly on just my mood. sometimes I just don't feel.....attractive. At least not while expelling a bloody liquid. And I think it looks and smells funny.

I've never had anal sex. Way prefer period sex.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I've done it a couple of times. I was drunk both times and I quite frankly didn't care. I think I even went down on her, which I regret dearly. Sober, I'd probably have a different outlook.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I wouldn't have anal sex with a *woman*


 aha... soooo your saying anal sex with a man would be ok though?

Well I have no desire to have to wear nappies later on in life because someone stretched my ring piece to shreds. 
However I think P.S is fine provided you have a towel and aren't like Niagara falls.


----------

